# Got my Underhill TR gun yesterday



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

I had ordered the pellets a week or so ago, and was going to melt them down and apply that way, but I figured I'd try the pellet gun applicator, as I could walk my yard in 10-15 minutes maybe.

My only concern is that the water doesn't come out like a "Cloudburst" as the nozzle advertises. it burbles out with large droplets maybe a few feet. It's definitely going to soak whatever I spray it on...take about the same time I need to spray using my backpack sprayer for fungicides and humics, etc...

Any tips on using the product? I've used Penterra, which I know is not the same thing. Also used Hydretain granules last year, and I think it helped the treated area to some degree.

It's been raining here in MA since yesterday evening, but may clear up this afternoon....more rain tomorrow.

Does it matter if TR is applied when lawn is wet? Can I just spray it over before the next rain hits, then have that help water it in to get it in deep?

Once-a-month application is planned. I have about 6500 sq ft, so one pellet can cover my lawn a bit more than twice over.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it's the blue nozzle then that probably won't work with your setup. I think you need to use the yellow nozzle or just use a fire hose nozzle that you can adjust that is designed to use with a house spigot. It may take you longer to get adequate product on the lawn since your GPM is lower than what it's designed for.


----------



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Thanks. I just checked their site and found the Magnum Mini nozzle, made for low to medium pressure hoses.

I'll have one Monday afternoon, and do some testing for applying.

How often does this get applied?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are applying the right amount, you should only have to do it monthly. You can also spray it between applications if you get some LDS(Localized Dry Spots) or hot spots in the lawn as it will help them recover faster.


----------



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Awesome, thank you Mr. Mighty! Nozzle arrives today.

I have a few other things I will spray today as well...a few NXT products I wanted to try, Aerate8, and a SeaKelp spray...


----------



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Nozzle just arrived, and works as needed. I can get a good soaking stream of heavy droplets out about 10-15'.


----------

